# Buy Nothing Day



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I always try to remember to participate in this and usually end up forgetting and buying a coffee. :frusty: It's amazing how much we really buy everyday. So this year, I am really going to make it all day without buying something. What made me remember that this event was going on was when my husband asked me to order an album online for our biz today, so I wouldn't forget to order it. Instead I remembered this-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buy_Nothing_Day and found a really pretty cool British website on consumerism-http://www.buynothingday.co.uk/


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Argggggghhhhhhh but I need a part for my computer!! It's had it's little tummy taken apart too long now and I'd really like it FIXED.
Does it count if it's not something you'd buy as a present? I don't have any plans to shop for goodies today.....but gee, my computer misses me...and I miss it :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the idea of this normally, but this year I felt it was more important to help give the economy a push and reap the benefits of the sales, so I bought some computer equipment at 6am this morning. (No gift shopping - that's all done already.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW 6AM! Kimberly were you in lines?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, the doors were already open. We just walked in, picked up the item we wanted and stood in the check-out line, which probably took 20-30 minutes. No stress though - we just relaxed at talked to the guy behind us and offered to let him put his haul in our cart instead of holding it. This store was very organized and had most of their aisles blocked off so you had to go through the store in one direction, ending up in the checkout line.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh well, I saw this after I did some online Christmas shopping...we are cutting back this year though. Last year my kids got way too much, this year I told them we are cutting back and making it more about the meaning behind Christmas and not presents. Oh course, they will still get stuff, but not nearly as much as in the past.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I love the idea of this normally, but this year I felt it was more important to help give the economy a push and reap the benefits of the sales, so I bought some computer equipment at 6am this morning. (No gift shopping - that's all done already.)


Ah I don't feel so bad then. 
But you're DONE with your shopping? I haven't even figured out what I'm going to spend this year or what I'm going to buy for who! 
My one daughter has a holiday birthday and I commissioned an artist to do a painting for her but that's as far as I've gotten.
Jan, lagging way behind


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I admit I love shopping, but I never go out on Black Friday. I'm scared - people can get crazy and the crowds and parking make ME crazy.

Can you believe this story? http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081128/ap_on_re_us/wal_mart_death;_ylt=AonEEizVESvC_u1uss1gJw.s0NUE

A worker at Walmart died after shoppers knocked him down. Insanity.

The only place I went was grocery shopping today, out of sheer necessity.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane, that story is true. That mall is only 10 mins from my house. When I turned on the news this morning and saw that story, it made me sick. What could be so important that these people had to stampede the store. Some people interviewed said it was because of a sale on a flat screen TV. Now a 32 yr old man is dead.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This just makes me sick! People are so greedy and irresponsible. I really do hope they find out who the main people responsible were and press criminal charges.

I also don't understand why stores like Walmart allow people to "run" for things. Why don't they set up lines for the TV, etc. so it's first come first served based on the line. So there's no running through the store to get to the aisle.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We made it until last night, went out for dinner and decided to stop in at Target. We bought some groceries, doggie treats and I got a pair or sweatpants. No gifts though and I didn't see anything that was such a great deal anyway.

That Wal-Mart story is disgusting.

We're definitely cutting back this year and the kids won't be getting too much.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So I told my husband today that I only wanted things I could eat, wear, or that licked my face. Of course he saw this as an opportunity for an innuendo! Blush!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Normally, DH and I both avoid the Black Friday shopping like the plague but this year we ventured out since our fridge needed a new filter from Sears. We found our local mall surprisingly un-crowded so we walked through. Everyone was very polite. I bought a very pretty, simple, emerald ring from a jeweler who is going out of business. All their jewelry was 80% off. Today we went to the annual Harvest Festival Arts and Crafts show and while we didn't spend a lot of money, we did support a few of the artisans and vendors who were there. We bought a CD of one of the bands that was performing and a couple of other things. I figure the economy needs a boost right now so even our little bit helps.
Best Buy and WalMart we avoided because they WERE crowded!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound:


Posh's Mom said:


> So I told my husband today that I only wanted things I could eat, wear, or that licked my face. Of course he saw this as an opportunity for an innuendo! Blush!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I only bought groceries. I haven't even started Christmas shopping yet. Not really in the holiday spirit.


----------

